# How To Drive A Golf Ball Like A Pro



## dadamson

Tee shots can often be overlooked by beginner golfers, you must be aware that these can be one of the most important parts of the game.

Accuracy and distance are always the two factors that most golfers tend to aim to improve in their game. If you can hit a golf ball even further than your opponant it just makes sense that you will have a higher probability of scoring a birdie or eagle. But you must maintain your accuracy. To avoid slicing or hooking the ball, you will need to ensure your accuracy is mastered.

Mastering the combination of distance + accuracy will greatly improve your game.

In order to get better at both, you will need to ensure that your setup and stance is perfect. When addressing the tee, you must line your feet up shoulder-width apart.

The address must be approached with a square stance, this is one of the simplest but most efficient driving tips. Both feet must line up with the target. Although a square stance should always be used, you may find that in some situations you will want to slightly open or close the stance, this is fair, as long as you do so by adjusting the forward foot up or back. Your hips and shoulders have to follow the same rule and stay square to the target. Maintaining this square stance will see you having fantastic results in no time.

In order to increase your distance, you will need to master the art of speeding up the club head, this can be tricky to master. You must ensure that you can properly wind and unwind your body, while keeping your knees flexed. By keeping your body too upright and straight you will actually limit your ability to gain much needed distance.

If you notice some wayward shots too often you must understand that you are doing something wrong. This is commonly due to the fact that your grip is off. If it is too strong or too weak you will risk an open or closed club face on impact. You can help keep your club face square on impact easily by using a neutral grip while hitting off the tee, this will ensure that your shot is accurate and on-target.

When addressing the ball, you must play it forward. This means that in your correct stance, the ball should be closer to your leading foot, not in the center. Your shots will sail high and accurate with this small adjustment.

Some golf driving techniques are often overlooked, one of the lesser known golf driving techniques is to always ensure that your hips lead the backswing, do not let the hands lead the swing. Doing this proper hip turn throughout the swing is a very important aspect of gaining much needed distance. This is because as your hips begin the swing, the rest of the body will follow.

A very important aspect of the swing is the peak. You should ensure that after your as you start your downswing, your hips do the work by leading the way. Once you have mastered this golfing tip, you will be surprised at how much you have actually enhanced your game.

One of the more well known techniques to improving your accuracy is to check the club head is followed by the hands through the strike. By doing this you will smoothly be able to hit the ball with a perfectly square club face, thus increasing your accuracy and reducing the chances of slicing or hooking the ball.

It may also be worth checking out the new 460 cc drivers to improve on any of the above golf driving techniques. The 460cc driver is the heaviest driver on the market, you can blame this on the bigger club head. This will give them the benefit of hitting the ball farther, but the accuracy can suffer unless you have a lot of practice with the 460cc driver. These clubs can take time and work to master.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Launch It*

Excellent Post.

Liked the part about the hips leading the downswing. I was looking at a video recently that highlighted this point and the importance of it in generating the most power out of your golf swing.

Follow these tips and your driving must improve!


----------



## dadamson

Thanks. It is extremely important to perfect the technique of letting your hips lead the downswing. A lot of people make the mistake of using the muscles in their arms to generate power throughout the swing. It's a common misconception but the strength of your arms have little to do with the distance you can hit the ball.


----------



## kilgore011101

Hips in a traditional golf swing is your power accumulator, Research Don Trahan and the Peak Performance Golf swing and you would be surprised at what your body can do with less movement more arms and no pain etc. Ive tried every golf swing from Stack and Tilt, Natural golf, etc.. and let me tell you Ive never enjoyed golf as much as I do now adays. The PPGS is super body friendly, Very minimal hip turn needed only 70% shoulder rotation needed, Its all arms really and I hit my driver 260-285 now consistently and consistently straight. I used to be a pretty good (traditional swing) golfer in my late teans early twenties. I gave up golf when we had kids, I picked the clubs back up 2 yrs ago @ 31 and did nothing but struggle. I was shooting 110+ into the 120s, about 10 different swing types and alterations later I discovered Don Trahan, Im 33 now I shoot High 80s very low 90s and Havent had a golf pain or ache in over a yr!


----------



## 373

I get the daily emails from Don Trahan and they are one of the highlights of my day. Not only does he give you a brief swing thought or a little bit of instruction, but he also includes really interesting stuff that I never knew.

For example, one of the recent videos attached to his daily paragraph was about frequency matching and how when assembling a set of clubs, the builder finds the seam and directioin in which the club shaft is going to vibrate. Apparently a lot of pros are looking for every tiny bit of technology they can find by matching their shafts this way.

Interesting stuff...


----------



## kilgore011101

DennisM said:


> I get the daily emails from Don Trahan and they are one of the highlights of my day. Not only does he give you a brief swing thought or a little bit of instruction, but he also includes really interesting stuff that I never knew.
> 
> For example, one of the recent videos attached to his daily paragraph was about frequency matching and how when assembling a set of clubs, the builder finds the seam and directioin in which the club shaft is going to vibrate. Apparently a lot of pros are looking for every tiny bit of technology they can find by matching their shafts this way.
> 
> Interesting stuff...


Hi Dennis, Im new here, my name is Brian and I to love getting Dons daily emails.
What he preaches really makes a lot of sense with the only thing I dont like is he says to hit it further swing faster lol. Other than that one comment his 10 common mistakes free videos and the daily videos have made me a much better golfer and a 17 handicap.
I've never had a lesson of any kind other than internet videos and he has me hitting them long and straight!


----------



## 373

Nice to meet you Brian. Welcome to the forum!

The hardest part of his teaching that I have translating into my swing is his concept that any amount of wrist cock is too much. After playing golf for 55 years, I've always had a certain amount of muscle memory that included setting the club at the top by the feel in my left wrist. Having seen pictures and video of my swing, I know I don't keep the exact hand position at address through the whole swing. When I watch Zach Johnson, I think I see the swing Don is talking about, but I don't recognize it in anyone else including D.J.

When Don's lessons arrive every day, I save them on my computer and about once a week, convert them to a Word document to print out. Over the long term, I think it should make a pretty interesting book.


----------

